# London to Brighton with the Historical Commercial Vehicles Sunday 1 May 2011



## User (13 Mar 2011)




----------



## Aperitif (13 Mar 2011)

Looks interesting. On an adjacent note, would not the Martlet's Ride warrant a mention within the 'Brightonrun' website?


----------



## rb58 (14 Mar 2011)

The veteran car run was a top day, so I'd be keen.....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Mar 2011)

Hmmm... One to pencil in on the calendar


----------



## Aperitif (3 Apr 2011)

This corresponds with Adam's 'Long Hard Ride to the Coast' - a veritable LHRttC. Those nightime style jerseys would be de rigeur on this maymorable day.

The o and the a are there - just missing the c and st. Hmmm.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Apr 2011)

^ Ride leader designate: Adrian. (Will we have some decent jerseys as an alternative by then?)


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Apr 2011)

Peeps - I've followed these trucks before. It's a laugh. Ride behind them, and not in front. The exhaust might not be too fragrant, but your brakes will be better than theirs.


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Apr 2011)

Aperitif said:


> This corresponds with Adam's 'Long Hard Ride to the Coast' - a veritable LHRttC.



Sorry - I'd decided to postpone Dover in favour of doing this one, but had overlooked correcting the calendar.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Apr 2011)

That'll be 'Doh- ver' then!


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Apr 2011)

After checking the train times, as they seem to be digging up the line, sadly I won't be doing this ride any more.

Have fun.


----------



## rb58 (26 Apr 2011)

I'm planning on doing the overnight Hastings ride on Thursday/Friday so am unlikely to be doing this one too.

Sorry.


----------



## User10571 (26 Apr 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> After checking the train times, as they seem to be digging up the line, sadly I won't be doing this ride any more.
> 
> Have fun.



Ummm... I take it that you mean engineering works at the Luton end rather than to the south of London?


----------



## Aperitif (26 Apr 2011)

User10571 said:


> Ummm... I take it that you mean engineering works at the Luton end rather than to the south of London?



Luton? Sutton? Hoo knows.


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Apr 2011)

Sorry, yes. No trains between St Albans & London.


----------



## Origamist (28 Apr 2011)

I'll be doing this. 7.30 start is fine. Oh, what's the pub called, Adrian?


----------



## martint235 (28 Apr 2011)

I've no idea why I thought this was on Monday 2nd particularly given the title of the thread!! Fairly sure I'm still on for it but will see how I feel after Hastings and back tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## martint235 (29 Apr 2011)

Adrian, I'm very sorry. I would like to do this but am seriously knackered after Hastings and back, there's no way I'm doing another century on Sunday.

I hope it goes well and is a lot of fun, if the vintage cars are anything to go by it will be.


----------



## rb58 (29 Apr 2011)

I'm not going to be able to do it either. I've been struggling with a heavy cold amd throat infection for a while now (hence not doing Hastings) and went out for a ride this morning, which has left me seriously knackered. I would really struggle to get to Brighton and back on Sunday.

Sorry 
Ross


----------



## martint235 (29 Apr 2011)

GWS Ross. You did miss a great (but tough) ride today. If Hastings is to feature as a regular ride then I need to get a lot fitter!


----------



## Aperitif (30 Apr 2011)

Is it still a 07:30 kick off?


----------



## Aperitif (30 Apr 2011)

No - it's only to set my 'bodyclock' accordingly.  (Bodyclock: something that has never been guilty of indicating the right time - ever.)


----------



## Aperitif (30 Apr 2011)

AdrianC said:


> It's all relative.



Truesay. I blame my Dad - one of the closest relatives I have ever had.


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Apr 2011)

hhhmmmm.....

lots of clattering, creaking, groaning, squeaking and grumbling on hills. Clouds of noxious exhaust exploding from the back end. 

But that's enough about the Bromley Massive! The truck thing sounds good. I'll do my level best to fight off the impending hangover and turn up at the Pally.....


----------



## Mista Preston (30 Apr 2011)

what tim e do you think you will make it to Brighton?. From memory when we followed the cars we made it in around 1pm?


----------



## Origamist (30 Apr 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Sounds reasonable. It all depends on the pace of the slowest participant and the length of the midway stop, which was at Broadfield stadium last time we did it.



On the HCVS site, Broadfield stadium is listed as the half-way stop again. Will see you all tmrw morning.


----------



## rich p (30 Apr 2011)

Is there an official route and will you be following it? 
Mrs rp and I may try to do it in reverse and meet up with you en route if that's acceptable?

I don't want to **** up your ride if it's too difficult though.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Apr 2011)

rich p said:


> Is there an official route and will you be following it?
> Mrs rp and I may try to do it in reverse and meet up with you en route if that's acceptable?
> 
> I don't want to **** up your ride if it's too difficult though.



How prescient! (© Rich, last year). I was just going to send you a pm, to say that I will be in The Seagull (with Dave  and 'others') until my train, which is about v o'clock... Adrian has a new theme tune "The musics are alive with the sound of hill..." 
It's a fait accompi, Rich + St T.

Frank will be along to enrol soon... he can't resist The Seagull.


----------



## Tim Hall (30 Apr 2011)

It doesn't look like we'll make it to the start, but we will pick up the route at Broadfield. Adrian, can you text me when you're at Gatwick?


----------



## Aperitif (30 Apr 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> It doesn't look like we'll make it to the start, but we will pick up the route at Broadfield. Adrian, can you text me when you're at Gatwick?



Will Her Majesty be in primrose again, or should one be prepared for a little filip to gladden the heart? "Tim H - the thinking man's Mario Testino"


----------



## rich p (30 Apr 2011)

AdrianC said:


> The details are on here On here Your route:
> 
> Preston Park, Patcham, Pycombe, Clayton Hill, Hassocks, Burgess Hill, Ansty, Cuckfield, Cuckfield Rural, Staplefield, Handcross, Pease Pottage, Broadfield, Crawley Ringroad, Gatwick, etc.



Cheers Adrian, we'll meet you en route somewhere. I'll ring you at some point. Suitably vague but I'm sure it'll work out somehow.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 May 2011)

what a great day out! 

we gathered at Crystal Palace, where three roads meet at the apex of one of London's highest points - a nosebleeding one hundred metres above sea level. At half past seven trucks, buses and vans were already departing, rushing down the westward hill and groaning up toward Crown Dale, giving off some pleasing rattling sounds. We stood on tables outside the pub and encouraged departing fire engines to ring their bells, which they did, charmingly. Elegant charabancs, stuffed with ladies of a certain age, wheezed past in an upholstered, genteel kind of way. The occupants waved at us and we waved back. Army vehicles driven by men with beards ground through their gears as if to say 'don't you know there's a war on?' and we affected serious appreciation. 

We'd have set off, but for the absence of our most distinguished comrade. 'Teef on Tour is a perplexing thing. Railton Road one minute, Gipsy Hill the next, and, to cap it off, a tour of Crystal Palace Park. Our faith, and our patience, was rewarded when he shot up Anerley Hill, like a soap bubble borne on a zephyr; we were six - Adrian, Origamist, User10571, Topcat1, 'Teef and myself. 

We sliced southwards, then, through the soft underbelly of Thornton Heath, and cut in to the route at Lombard roundabout. The Old Trucks Ride is a slightly different proposition from the Old Crocks Ride - some of the trucks could shift it, and some were limited to about 25mph. There were fewer of them, and we settled in to a comfortable groove, catching the back of some and passing others. The drivers and passengers were pretty welcoming, but trucks have their devotees, and photographers, anxious to take a picture of each and every one to put in to some vast digital catalogue weren't so friendly. It's a funny thing being told to get out of the way by a badly dressed man compensating for some real or imagined deficiency with a telephoto lense the size of a marrow, but we feigned deafness and contented ourselves with waving at the spectators who'd turned out in great nuimbers.

With dry roads and the wind on our left shoulder we zipped along, the occasional burst of Teefpower giving our legs something to think about. I persuaded the others that we should look in on Bulent at Planet Sweet, and we found him behind the counter, smiling, and not a bit fazed by the prospect of feeding 140 cyclists in the early hours. We sat outside the cafe, knocking back tea and coffee for about half an hour, and 'Teef found himself i/c a dog, lent to him by a woman of a certain age and impeccable taste. I'm sure he'll explain it all to you....

Back on the road, we took to the A23 and snuck up on a US Army truck that seemed to be limited to about 21mph. What better back wheel could you ask for? He towed us through Crawley and on to the Pease Pottage road, where we met up with Tim and Annie on the Pino, and then, shortly after, RichP and Teresa. So we were ten, and in fine fettle tearing along to Cuckfield, faster than anything else on the road. I latched on to a 37 bus, with the routeboard showing St. Margarets, Richmond, Putney, Clapham Common, Acre Lane and on to Peckham - a delightful reminder of a day out courtesy of a three shilling Red Rover ticket in 1965 when a 37 took me all the way to Hounslow, there to catch the 81B to Heathrow to fill out my planespotters notebook....I digress. Origamist and I caught up with a steam driven truck we'd seen leave Crystal Palace, and asked how much coal it had burnt. 'A couple of buckets, from Hertfordshire'. We looked at each other, wondering....if two buckets of coal could propel a truck 100 miles, LEJoGgers could surely ride steam driven bikes for 875 miles on, well, a couple of nuggets of coke. Our informant corrected us - the buckets were concealed within the truck's bodywork, ten foot high and held a ton each at the beginning of the journey.

Down through Cuckfield, and on to Ansty, and then Clayton Hill, where my new bus friend laboured with me a foot or so behind the curved staircase. We slid on to the A23 and were, once again, the fastest items on the road. Why people wake up on a sunny morning and drive to Brighton heaven knows, but they do, and they sit and sit and sit and wait, while trains shoot by....

Somebody will post a picture of the articulated, almost train-like arrangement of three traction engines and a low-loader steaming in to town. We glided around it, through Brighton's one-way system and down to the Madeira. Greg and the team let us store our bikes inside, and we sat in the sunshine, tucking in to chips. Miranda was there, having trained down, and without a sling, which is good news. The possibly against her name on the FNRttC list is still there....

And home. I left them to it, catching a near empty train back to The Great Wen, not really able to stop myself smiling. It was, to repeat, a great day out. Fine riding, great company and much to look at. Make a resolution to join us next year.


----------



## User10571 (1 May 2011)

So well put.... 

I'd be hard pressed to match those words.

A great day's riding, with ear-to-ear grinning much in evidence.

Thanks to all who attended.


----------



## Tim Hall (1 May 2011)

A ride to end rather a good week of cycling.

And ice creams on the prom and a paddle in the oggin to finish!







More happy snaps here.


----------



## User10571 (1 May 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> A ride to end rather a good week of cycling.
> 
> And ice creams on the prom and a paddle in the oggin to finish!
> 
> ...



Top snappin', as is usual, Tim.


----------



## Mice (1 May 2011)

Unfortunately I cannot comment on the ride itself as I was using my new Network Rail Card. 

I took some pics of the finish in Brighton here

Good to see you all. It was a beautiful day and I thoroughly enjoyed it. 

M


----------



## rich p (1 May 2011)

Loved it and so did Mrs rp - as long a ride as I have done for a while but the 4 pints of Harveys in The Cricketers helped to soothe the fevered brow.

The first time I've cycled down the 3 and then 4 lane A23 into Brighton but the fact that the traffic was stationary reduced the element of danger!


----------



## theclaud (2 May 2011)

Sounds luvverly- I'm most envious. Nice narrative, DZ, and great pics!


----------



## Aperitif (2 May 2011)

Coooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! I have just arrived - well twenty minutes ago. An excellent afternoon of Harveys, The Rich Ps and the Adrian Cs along with some random chat with various citizens ensured that I nearly missed my train. 5pm departure apparently, so made it with a minute to spare. There was even a wedding, where the groom was "punching above his weight."  (No prizes for guessing who hatched that gem - much to the amusement of guests standing close by!)
I chatted to three pleasant young men who had done Ditchling etc and I dispensed the usual FNR blogspot info / CycleChat etc. Lots of Condor / Rapha on show, including a pink Squadra. I was minding my own business (for a change) and was approached by a woman who told me that her Condor had recently been stolen and she was having to make do with a Marin. "I understand" was my reply. Five hours later we parted company, I was making my way North, along the A5, to get entangled in the big parade business that often accompanies Indian weddings - cars tooting, all over the place, throngs of beautiful - ah, I just went with the flow, it has been a super day, albeit a long one so far... the woman who picked me up made her way to the Underground bit, and Turnham Green.
Thanks for the company all - sorry I was late for the meet.
A picture perfect piece of prose from Simon sums it up - as I think we'll all agree, and I'm sure Tim's photo set will be as good as ever.
And well done young Andy 'iLB' who won his first road race yesterday. 
I might have some photos... it was all yesterday, already! I'm tired!


----------



## JBP (2 May 2011)

This is the annoying thing about living in Brighton - great as you get to welcome all these various London to Brighton rallies and have a good nosey round, not so good if I want to cycle along with them!

I may have seen your group as I was cycling home from having a look at the first arrivals. You weren't at this junction at about half 12 by any chance?


----------



## User10571 (2 May 2011)

Some top pics and top words there...

... now it's time to saw logs...


----------



## Aperitif (2 May 2011)

JBP said:


> This is the annoying thing about living in Brighton - great as you get to welcome all these various London to Brighton rallies and have a good nosey round, not so good if I want to cycle along with them!
> 
> I may have seen your group as I was cycling home from having a look at the first arrivals. You weren't at this junction at about half 12 by any chance?



Hello JBP - maybe? The experts with be along when their ears become unstuck from their respective pillows. Rich is a Brighton resident and Adrian has a 'pied a l'eau' (I just ride a pedalo) there. I'm sure they'll throw some light upon this. I know there was no blasphemy for the whole ride, save for a plonker in a van pulling out in front of a 'six-up' formation, moving er, 'briskly' toward their rendezvous, so, if anyone on a bike was being in any way naughty - it wasn't us!  

Unless, of coure, you were the chap on a bike who rolled into the middle of a road junction and decided it was a bit hot, so started taking off his clothes? Surely not?  It was one happy day - and there is nothing to stop you advance booking a 3.70 ticket to Londres and riding out - or back home. It leaves a big smile across your face for days to come, whether cruising at 30+mph or chinwagging with all and sundry*

* Excludes the ' Buffy Frobisher Tendency' who think that riders older than some of the vehicles on the road are a blemish on their picture. How very dare they!


----------



## rich p (2 May 2011)

JBP said:


> This is the annoying thing about living in Brighton - great as you get to welcome all these various London to Brighton rallies and have a good nosey round, not so good if I want to cycle along with them!
> 
> I may have seen your group as I was cycling home from having a look at the first arrivals. You weren't at this junction at about half 12 by any chance?




Hi JBP, you've got it wrong! It's a win-win for Brightonians; I get the train to London, ride back, get pissed and tootle off home. Perfect!

We were around St Peters at about that time but some of the group, at least, used the bus lane on the northbound side of the church! I know, I was shocked too!

I do hope that you told your new lady friend that you know the way to Turnham Green  I knew the way to Coolham personally.


----------



## Aperitif (2 May 2011)

^ I'm doing it, I'm doing it... although Dave's might actually feature people on bikes!


----------



## Aperitif (2 May 2011)

Earlier, I alluded to our 'Royal Correspondent' Rich Prince, who was giving commentary on the wedding of the year, unfolding before our eyes yesterday. Here he is - the happy couple just pulling up behind him...






And then there was the slip when our commentator failed to switch off the microphone before announcing "Cor, the Groom's punching above his weight, isn't he?" - accompanied by loud guffaws from the wedding party / best man etc standing next to us 






The happy couple toured Brighton, for highlights and more... Brilliant, brilliant day. Good luck them! Their wedding party were a pleasant friendly bunch too - we cross-examined a Scandanavian woman as to the 'S.P.' - her eloquent reply put us nosy riders in the picture. I was too shy to take a picture... 






It was a tidy gathering, but a bit eccentric. We felt at home. 






Then there was the Polish Mariachi band, the silver-haired tide of German tourists (come back Olaf!  ) and the enormous chips! And Harveys beers.


----------



## Aperitif (2 May 2011)

Sorry - getting a bit sidetracked with sundries there  It was one of the best rides! I mused on the billions of pixels that were used yesterday - everyone was firing off electronic shots to capture dream images.





Shoe shine





Tim Hall 'Imageman' - always with an interesting view... and always a twinkle in his eye!





Six feet above





Simon, in hot pursuit of memories... 

And there was an official 'Madeira Café Ice cream assistant'. Also, mild debate about whether a few scoops from the freezer were preferable to a Mr Whippy type of cone. I, of course, concentrated on the 'Venetian' beauty of the scene...






If interested, there are a few pics including old, wheeled vehicles here.


----------



## JBP (2 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Hello JBP - maybe? The experts with be along when their ears become unstuck from their respective pillows. Rich is a Brighton resident and Adrian has a 'pied a l'eau' (I just ride a pedalo) there. I'm sure they'll throw some light upon this. I know there was no blasphemy for the whole ride, save for a plonker in a van pulling out in front of a 'six-up' formation, moving er, 'briskly' toward their rendezvous, so, if anyone on a bike was being in any way naughty - it wasn't us!
> 
> Unless, of coure, you were the chap on a bike who rolled into the middle of a road junction and decided it was a bit hot, so started taking off his clothes? Surely not?  It was one happy day - and there is nothing to stop you advance booking a 3.70 ticket to Londres and riding out - or back home. It leaves a big smile across your face for days to come, whether cruising at 30+mph or chinwagging with all and sundry*
> 
> * Excludes the ' Buffy Frobisher Tendency' who think that riders older than some of the vehicles on the road are a blemish on their picture. How very dare they!




Nobody was being naughty, I was just saying how good Brighton was for being at the end of veteran vehicle runs like this and not the start of any!

I couldn't have come anyway this time, I have my dreaded dissertation due in at the end of the week, and besides, I only have a BSO passing itself off as a MTB, so I'd only slow everyone up


----------



## dellzeqq (2 May 2011)

I'm very pleased that Tim got this one...

https://picasaweb.google.com/timk200/HCVS?feat=directlink#5601790913176915026 

I haven't thanked Adrian for inspiring this jaunt! Thanks, AC!


----------



## topcat1 (2 May 2011)

there were some real beauties out there, the steam truck the ice cream van and oddly the yank pick up truck being among my favs

great ride Adrian only thing missing was some "mouseketeer" action (ahem!)  

pics will be along shortly


----------



## Tim Hall (2 May 2011)

It occurs to me that the FNRTTC has a new slogan, last seen of the back of Scotts Grey's:


----------



## topcat1 (2 May 2011)

ok i've joined flickr and have been playing with it all morning

http://www.flickr.com/photos/62382682@N07/sets/72157626852405618/


enjoy


----------



## Origamist (2 May 2011)

Dell's done the words and Tim and others have got the pics, so I'll only add that it was another great ride with excellent company.

Thanks to Adrian and User10571 for drawing my attention to this jaunt. Looking forward to seeing some more photographs...

FYI, I managed to have my roast at 5.30pm.

Hope to see a few of you on Adam's ride to Dover.


----------



## Mice (2 May 2011)

topcat1 said:


> ok i've joined flickr and have been playing with it all morning
> 
> http://www.flickr.co...s/62382682@N07/
> 
> enjoy




Excellent TC1! Although the caption "brighton old vans"under some of the photos is a little harsh!!!

M


----------



## Aperitif (2 May 2011)

Huh. Tim and I are 'mis en scene' purveyors - can't be helped if Dave is just plain 'harcore' detail.

*Edited to say that you worked hard to focus on the detail there, Dave, thanks. The Vantona wagon, with the perfectly tied tarpaulin was the best finished van on show - immaculate. IMHO. I liked the two gents in bowler hats, delivering Austin parts, as well.


----------



## topcat1 (3 May 2011)

ahem! there's loads more pics to come but flickr has a limit so they're going on the shack, should be up on weds night


----------



## Aperitif (4 May 2011)

topcat1 said:


> ahem! there's loads more pics to come but flickr has a limit so they're going on the shack, should be up on weds night



Dave dave dave - tinypic them. The shack is so unwieldy when I click on an image.  Resolve everything to a 17" screen and relieve all that faffing about. (© Ian ™ User, Stu, self and others...) that we love so much.


----------



## topcat1 (4 May 2011)

sorry mate tinypic won't let me drag n drop







http://img535.imageshack.us/g/brightonoldvans173.jpg/



http://img535.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=brightonoldvans173.jpg

i'll add a few more tonite, sorry i'm busy putting r2d2 on the icon


----------



## Aperitif (4 May 2011)

You can drag that one and drop it in the bin for a kick off!


----------



## Aperitif (4 May 2011)

Brilliant! You have old vehicles on both sides of the road - class shot! In your series Dave, I noticed the juxtaposition of sizes - between the bus and a 'heavy lorry' for example. Bring back the old speeds and manners etc... conductors on buses, smudgy blue ink on tickets blah blah.It was a good 'long weekend' for people being civil to each other...


----------



## Tim Hall (5 May 2011)

Historical note:

R. Durtnell & Sons, as pictured in TC's photo, claim to be a family firm going all the way back to 1591, over 12 generations.

I think the lorry is a little younger.


----------



## Aperitif (6 May 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> Historical note:
> 
> R. Durtnell & Sons, as pictured in TC's photo, claim to be a family firm going all the way back to 1591, over 12 generations.
> 
> I think the lorry is a little younger.



Very sharp, Tim! Their website is nice too - almost a 'dingly of Dell's' in the making.


----------

